# 180 Gallon Cardinal Tetra Tank - Yup, this is going to happen



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Yup, I am going to do it. The cliche of all cliche's! The 180 gallon tank JAMMED with cardinal tetras!

I havent been around in a while. Actually i havent had a planted tank running for a few years now. Life got a hold of me. Two kids, new recording studio business, primary job responsibilities, you know.

Anyway, my 180 (60x30x24") tank has been sitting empty for too long now and i have been struggling with the idea of selling it....selling everything, all my aquarium goodies, as a matter of fact. It is just such a waste of space and if we move (which we are actively considering) what a pain!

Well, if it has fish in it, there is not need to sell it! HAHA See how I used the jedi mind trick on myself?!

So, here is the plan.

In the next month i am going to put together a low maintenance layout with some HUGE driftwood, moss, java fern, and potentially lilaeopsis. Then, i am going to jam as many cardinal tetras in there as possible!

I am actually giddy with excitement.

jB

__________________
Some of My Layouts on Project Aquarium
Project Aquarium on Facebook
Some Photography Stuff


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Cool. Following this...


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Very cool, I love huge schools. How many do you think you'll fit, and is it going to be ONLY cardinals or some algae eaters, bottom feeders to go with it.

:icon_lol: I would be excited to.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Why not, as for myself I will sell my rasboras and black neons and will only keep a shoal of cardinal tetras in my 65G, along with bottom dwellers and a couple of pearl gouramis.

My wife loves them. 

Michel.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I am going to consult with one my personal invert/fish deities, Msjinkzd! She doenst know it yet, not entirely anyway, that she will be choosing and stocking the tank for me. HAHA roud:

jB


----------



## Riverboa (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome back!.

-Subscribed


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome to hear. Your tanks are always impressive and inspiring.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

haha! Looking forward to it!  You always do beautiful tanks, so I cannot wait to see this one evolve.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Good to hear your still in the game. I'm sure it will be sweet 'eye candy' as usual.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

msjinkzd said:


> haha! Looking forward to it!  You always do beautiful tanks, so I cannot wait to see this one evolve.


Collaboration is a wonderful thing

jB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

It's about damn time! I look forward to seeing this beauty come into being.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> Good to hear your still in the game. I'm sure it will be sweet 'eye candy' as usual.


I appreciate that 

Admittedly, the 'pressure' of one upping each layout was one of the contributing factors in me getting burnt out. So, hopefully i can relax with this one and end up with something that is low maintenance and please to the eyeballs.

jB


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to see you back, Jason!

And I don't know what's cliche about that. A giant tank packed with Cardinals is still one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. 

Really looking forward to seeing a classic scape.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Jason Baliban said:


> I appreciate that
> 
> Admittedly, the 'pressure' of one upping each layout was one of the contributing factors in me getting burnt out. So, hopefully i can relax with this one and end up with something that is low maintenance and please to the eyeballs.
> 
> jB


I hear ya!

Once you get off stems it's a whole new ballgame.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> Once you get off stems it's a whole new ballgame.


I havent used stems since 2010! Sounds like a drug commercial.

jB


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Jason Baliban said:


> I havent used stems since 2010! Sounds like a drug commercial.
> 
> jB


LOL, I've been 'off stems' for around 3 years as well. If anyone needs help with they're addiction, feel free to PM me.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Glad to see you back Jason.

I look follow to this!!! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Myself like many others can't wait to see this tank come together. Your tanks always are amazing so I'm sure this one will be also. No pressure:icon_twis

What species of lilaeopsis do you plan to use?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

ua hua said:


> Myself like many others can't wait to see this tank come together. Your tanks always are amazing so I'm sure this one will be also. No pressure:icon_twis
> 
> What species of lilaeopsis do you plan to use?


How many of them are there now?

What would you recommend? This is an open question to anyone. I imagine i will use lower light with co2. the tank is too deep to get in there and trim and replant often. so i need a reasonable SLOW growing carpet plant.

jB


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> LOL, I've been 'off stems' for around 3 years as well. If anyone needs help with they're addiction, feel free to PM me.


Same here. They're fun when you first get into planted tanks but eventually turn into too much work.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> How many of them are there now?
> 
> What would you recommend? This is an open question to anyone. I imagine i will use lower light with co2. the tank is too deep to get in there and trim and replant often. so i need a reasonable SLOW growing carpet plant.
> 
> jB


I've been liking L. mauritiana. It needs less light than brasiliensis. I've recently pulled up the rug in my 75 and replanted with it for the second time. I'm using 1x54 T5HO with a PAR level of approximately 45 at the substrate and you can literally see new growth each day.

http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=040b


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Jason Baliban said:


> How many of them are there now?
> 
> What would you recommend? This is an open question to anyone. I imagine i will use lower light with co2. the tank is too deep to get in there and trim and replant often. so i need a reasonable SLOW growing carpet plant.
> 
> jB


As Jeff said the L. mauritiana would be a better choice than brasiliensis or there is L. nova mini which is a lot smaller than the previous two. It's not seen as often as the others though so may be hard to round up a decent amount.

I completely understand the wanting to get away from stem plants especially if you have a busy life. It's much more enjoyable to just watch plants slowly fill in rather than spending all your time constantly trimming.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

What about using HC and just letting it grow wild? It's pretty easy to just cut out strips or chunks to trim.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> What about using HC and just letting it grow wild? It's pretty easy to just cut out strips or chunks to trim.


I worry about it getting a little "leggy." I am only going to have a 4x54 t5 over a 30" deep 180 gallon tank. What do you think?

jB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I've never used T5 before so I can't say for certain, but I'm pretty sure you're right. The lights would have to be right on the tank to keep it from happening.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Jason Baliban said:


> I worry about it getting a little "leggy." I am only going to have a 4x54 t5 over a 30" deep 180 gallon tank. What do you think?
> 
> jB


No cheating, if your off stems your off stems. We all know what HC is :icon_lol:

I guess you want something grass-like. You could go with something like a Crypt willisii. I think the scale would work with that plant. I would say Parva, but you'll be having grand kids by the time it fills in the bottom of a 180. I don't think you want to be spending any real time 30" down. That gets old real fast as you probably know.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I always wanted to build a tank like that, too! Going to live vicariously through a subscription. :icon_wink


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Marsilea sp. are great for lower-light/lower maintenance foreground. Minuta is small enough it looks like dark, thick glosso, but quadrifolia isn't too much bigger. I really like the lilaeopsis Mauritania as well but more as a transitional plant than a foreground. I'm currently pairing the two in my 120-P (no pics yet, but soon enough).


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

oh good grief...

Ive been just feeding my fish and nothing else for over a year now--really no plants other than java fern and some swords and moss----I have a 180g sitting empty in my basement and you throw this out there--now my head is filled with what types of fish I could fill that monster with again....

Thanks Jason--can I send you half of the bill? LOL.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

shane3fan said:


> oh good grief...
> 
> Ive been just feeding my fish and nothing else for over a year now--really no plants other than java fern and some swords and moss----I have a 180g sitting empty in my basement and you throw this out there--now my head is filled with what types of fish I could fill that monster with again....
> 
> Thanks Jason--can I send you half of the bill? LOL.


HAHAHAHA

jB


----------



## edwing206 (May 8, 2012)

My LFS owner has a 75 gallon with 250 neon tetras and his goal is 1,000 of them! He orders a ton of them every week and at the end of the week whatever he doesn't sell goes in the tank and the cycle repeats. Feeding time is quite amazing!
I know the fish aren't the same but you get the idea 

Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

houseofcards said:


> LOL, I've been 'off stems' for around 3 years as well. If anyone needs help with they're addiction, feel free to PM me.


Oh thank goodness!!!! I thought there was something wrong with me


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is a pic of the current state of the aquarium. Thats right, you see it back there in no glory?! We are going to change that.










Oh, and in this pic you can see the 75p that is hanging out doing nothing. Sad days.










jB


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

What are those red covers on your ceiling?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

DvanK said:


> What are those red covers on your ceiling?


The are bass traps (sound treatment). I mix audio in that room.

jB


----------



## Hubble (May 27, 2012)

This tank sounds exciting! Also, nice guitar gear. Do you do anything to prevent the humidity of the open tanks from damaging your amps and guitars? I'm setting up an open tank myself and I wonder if it's going to be a problem for my gear.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I have open top tanks (4) and fairly expensive violins and violas. In the winter time here in Alberta not even those 4 topless tanks can keep the humidity at a decent enough level for my instruments. I don't know about sound equipment though.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, i havent had a problem in the past. The room is a pretty good size and its only one or two tanks. Maybe in the middle of a humid summer it may creep up but probly not much even then.

jB


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats an awesome setup! Is this your mancave or office/what do you do for a living? I see lots of cool gadgets so Im curious lol


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

lamiskool said:


> Thats an awesome setup! Is this your mancave or office/what do you do for a living? I see lots of cool gadgets so Im curious lol


Its a temporary mixing suite. I am between studios right now. I may settle in for longer than I originally thought, but that cant last forever.

It used to be my man cave, but those days are numbered with my children approaching the, "they need their own play room," age.

For a living I am a systems architect and an audio engineer.

jB


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

He lives!!!!! Good to see you getting back into things, and you added another family member since I last talked to you. We are expecting in the next 2-3 weeks as well, reason for my big plant sells the last few weeks. Figured I better thin the collection before I have no time or will to do it.

Shame on you for letting those tanks sit empty, what would Amano think of you?!?!?

Instead of feeling the pressure to out do your previous tanks, just suck like the rest of us and you dont have to worry about it!

Good to see ya around again JB!



Jason Baliban said:


> Yup, I am going to do it. The cliche of all cliche's! The 180 gallon tank JAMMED with cardinal tetras!
> 
> I havent been around in a while. Actually i havent had a planted tank running for a few years now. Life got a hold of me. Two kids, new recording studio business, primary job responsibilities, you know.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Big schools of cards and rummynose are awesome. I would say add some other big fish like Cichlids and catfish to add a little more.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Jason Baliban said:


> The are bass traps (sound treatment). I mix audio in that room.
> 
> jB


 I spy some superchunks in the corners as well! I just installed some 34" faced ones in my room I made of rock wool - love it. 

Will follow this.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Jack Gilvey said:


> I spy some superchunks in the corners as well! I just installed some 34" faced ones in my room I made of rock wool - love it.
> 
> Will follow this.


Super chunks, yes yes!

I actually did a video on them...






jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Somebody is getting driftwood tomorrow!!

jB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Ooooh, me, me?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

just wait!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

msjinkzd said:


> just wait!


All time and space is warped when I come to your place! 2 hours goes by in 32 seconds!

Great to see you

jB


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, very nice studio. I haven't had a tank in my studio in about a year. I miss having something to stare at when I am stuck on a mix or checking edits 100x in a row haha. Nice to see another musician/studio owner on the board, there are a few of us.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Jason Baliban said:


> All time and space is warped when I come to your place! 2 hours goes by in 32 seconds!
> 
> Great to see you
> 
> jB


You as well!! We need to do that more often. I didnt have nearly enough time to really stretch my geek out.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

msjinkzd said:


> You as well!! We need to do that more often. I didnt have nearly enough time to really stretch my geek out.


Couldnt agree more. Alright, planting party at my house in the next month or two! Who's in? Kris? Phil? Jeff? Anyone?

jB


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Sorry to interupt your thread, but I cant figure out the name of this fish. Also i think its a tetra but im probably wrong. What kind of fish is this?


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a 55g and have 9 amanos, 8 cardinals, and a couple sunburst platys. I think i am just gonna add a bunch more cards. With two big canisters and good plant mass, I think I'm gonna add twenty more now. Cant wait to see your monster shoal!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Roseline Shark/Denison Barb One of my favorite fish!



andrewq said:


> Sorry to interupt your thread, but I cant figure out the name of this fish. Also i think its a tetra but im probably wrong. What kind of fish is this?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice to see you around, jB! Seems like all of the "old guys" are miking appearances here haha
(I'm looking at you, Jeff and Phil)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Of course I'm interested Jason.  Need me to bring anything?


----------



## ThoHell (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are roseline sharks and one of my favorite fresh water fish. A must have if I have a large tank!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I have to say Jason, the suspense is killing me. I even let you buy the piece I was keeping for myself (I didn't mention that, the one for your 75P). I have to see what you do with them. I cannot wait to see the layout. The wood was so dynamic as individual pieces, I am super stoked to see how it looks when you apply your guru like ninja mind to its layout.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Couldnt agree more. Alright, planting party at my house in the next month or two! Who's in? Kris? Phil? Jeff? Anyone?
> 
> jB


I might be in for that! The last one was fun, and I got all muddy getting some decent rocks!



CL said:


> Nice to see you around, jB! Seems like all of the "old guys" are miking appearances here haha
> (I'm looking at you, Jeff and Phil)


Ive been around, just dont post that much anymore.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> I might be in for that! The last one was fun, and I got all muddy getting some decent rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been around, just dont post that much anymore.


I think i have pictures of that, actually. 

Let's try to get it going.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

msjinkzd said:


> I have to say Jason, the suspense is killing me. I even let you buy the piece I was keeping for myself (I didn't mention that, the one for your 75P). I have to see what you do with them. I cannot wait to see the layout. The wood was so dynamic as individual pieces, I am super stoked to see how it looks when you apply your guru like ninja mind to its layout.


No pressure! 

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Some of what happened...










jB


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

note to self, I need to move the wood and blow off the deck! OR more people need to come buy wood so I don't have to move it and can just blow off the deck


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

msjinkzd said:


> note to self, I need to move the wood and blow off the deck! OR more people need to come buy wood so I don't have to move it and can just blow off the deck



I vote for B. :wink:

jB


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

me too


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

msjinkzd said:


> note to self, I need to move the wood and blow off the deck! OR more people need to come buy wood so I don't have to move it and can just blow off the deck



Next time I get to Lancaster to visit a friend, I'll take a side trip.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

That wood looks "familiar".


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> That wood looks "familiar".


Haha as it should

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sacme (Apr 3, 2013)

Cant wait to see how it turns out, where do you plan on getting the cardinals? Subbed!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

sacme said:


> Cant wait to see how it turns out, where do you plan on getting the cardinals? Subbed!


msjinkzd, herself!


----------



## sacme (Apr 3, 2013)

Jason Baliban said:


> msjinkzd, herself!


Oh, neat. I bought some from a LFS, they're nice, but I've seen nicer, so I'm always on the lookout for some amazing ones


----------



## RiverShark (Mar 11, 2013)

Lookin' forward to seeing how it all turns out!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Gonna start looking at some wood layout ideas this weekend!

jB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Jason, you going to AquaFest?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I knew if I lurked around long enough; even after being out of the hobby for a couple years myself, I would stumble across your name again. Glad to see that you've decided to get back into things. I will be following along, and hopefully be inspired again.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> Jason, you going to AquaFest?


I dont think i am going to make it this time around, sadly.



Jdinh04 said:


> I knew if I lurked around long enough; even after being out of the hobby for a couple years myself, I would stumble across your name again. Glad to see that you've decided to get back into things. I will be following along, and hopefully be inspired again.


I am dipping my toe back in

jB


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

*tap tap tap*- we are waiiiitttinng


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

See if the GWAPA scape comp is going to happen and go to that, I'll be sending some more wood for them shortly. Group thinking sometimes helps a lot. At least motivational anyhow. Which is most of it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

A 180 gallon tank full of cardinal tetras?! :icon_eek:

You, sir, have my full attention. This I gotta see.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I am looking forward to this too. 

How do you think the schooling behavior will be without any dither fish? I realize that cardinals aren't the tightest schoolers - my mind's eye sees more like waves of cardinals darting around - but obviously plunking in a larger dither would sort of ruin the look. Anyhow, this is the part of the experiment I am anxious to here from you on.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Really, when in groups of 100+, they school tightly and directionally. Many fish when in more natural schools behave very differently than what we see in most tanks. For instance, if you put 8 C. habrosus in a tank, the will act as bottom dwellers, if you put 300 together, they are midwater almost exclusively.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

We are going to find out with 200-300! HAHA

jB


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Gerry over on The Barr Report has a 220 gal with a huge school of cardinals and the videos he has posted shows them schooling really tight. Tom just rescaped his tank if anyone wanted to check it out.

Old version:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/11702-Gerry-s-220-Scape-with-Cardinal-Shoal

New version:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/12467-New-Rock-Scape

Jason, your tanks have always been beautiful and an inspiration so I'm sure this won't be any different.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Undoubtedly schooling behavior is increased when in larger numbers. This kind of group behavior is a following one--when an animal starts to move in a direction, others will see that and do the same. So it's only logical that more animals-->more movement-->more schooling. But it's also a sign of stress, as it's a defense mechanism. When you see very tight schools, these fish feel vulnerable. So trying for that is not always in the best interest of the fish.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Here's my 180 Gallon full of cardinals, about 300 here, does not look like it. Never does.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yea, when jason asked me how many I would put in his tank, I was almost afraid to tell him that I would do several hundred, lol. Behavior is awesome in big groups! I tend to stock heavily anyway, but fish like this just are so much more impressive in large amounts.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Here's my 180 Gallon full of cardinals, about 300 here, does not look like it. Never does.


I always say, "In aquascaping, rocks shrink when you add water." The same applies to schools of fish, too. 

jB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's a great saying Jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know if this helps, but this is a biotope setup at the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago (sorry for crappy pic, taken quite some time ago), but there must be I'm guessing 1000+ in here. This setup is about 15 feet long or so. They seem to be staying together pretty well.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

Ugh...I want to see an aquarium with water in it already. Haha, just messin'. But for real, cannot wait.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Here's my 180 Gallon full of cardinals, about 300 here, does not look like it. Never does.
> 
> 
> 180 Gallon planted Aquarium with Cardinal tetras - YouTube


You're right it doesn't. 

Jason - how about 500? :hihi:


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Here's my 180 Gallon full of cardinals, about 300 here, does not look like it. Never does.


Moonlight Sonata is perfect for this.. nice video


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow... this thread is like a family reunion. Where are Ghazanfar and Ricky and Luis?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> Wow... this thread is like a family reunion. Where are Ghazanfar and Ricky and Luis?


Luis sent me a PM on APC looking for plants the other day, he may be dipping a toe back in soon as well!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Luis sent me a PM on APC looking for plants the other day, he may be dipping a toe back in soon as well!


I wonder if his wife knows.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

shhhh don't blow his cover!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> You're right it doesn't.
> 
> Jason - how about 500? :hihi:


I am accepting donations to get the number over 300. Who's in?! HAHA



Ben Belton said:


> Wow... this thread is like a family reunion. Where are Ghazanfar and Ricky and Luis?


We are all coming out of the woodwork!

jB


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Fatten them up good with Tetra color flake.
Then move to Brine and other foods. 

400-500 will soon end up being 300. Tanks seems to self regulate down to some pre set number I suppose for many school fish species. It never goes up So unless you keep adding more, the number will drop. 
Cards tend to look their best against darker backgrounds IME. Black stones, deep forest looks, moss, ferns. 

My tank goes against this aesthetic. I try to make up for it using the bluer and redder bulb combo's with the ATI T5 lights. 82F they seem pretty good and no ick over long time frames. If they eat well right away, things are likely good.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Jdinh04 said:


> You're right it doesn't.
> 
> Jason - how about 500? :hihi:


Really does not make a large difference. 

8000 Green neons in a 1600 Gallon tank?
Well, I'll see. 

The Public aquarium display has more than 1000, more like 3000-5000. 
1000 would not cover a 12-15 ft long tank much. But you have to ensure all those fish are well fed.

Not as easy as it might seem. So a good number of RCS and Amano's will clean up after them well.


----------



## Navarro (Aug 28, 2013)

Ben Belton said:


> I wonder if his wife knows.


She does for the first time ever she wants to see more tanks at home :wink:
Hello to all especially to the very famous Mr. Baliban :icon_smil
Cheers


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Navarro said:


> She does for the first time ever she wants to see more tanks at home :wink:
> Hello to all especially to the very famous Mr. Baliban :icon_smil
> Cheers


Now its a party!!

The smile on my face right now suggests that it has been too long since we have all got together.

jB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Heya Ben and Luis, long time no see. It's party time now! 

If y'all want to meet you should go to the Aquatic Experience show in Chicago this November. I hear all the cool kids are going. There are some cool things in the planning for that show.


----------



## Navarro (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Phil nice tohear from you too, we have to put together another plantfest and bring back all the gang.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Mar 17, 2009)

What, Luis is back on the forums?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Navarro said:


> Hey Phil nice tohear from you too, we have to put together another plantfest and bring back all the gang.
> Cheers,
> Luis


:bounce::thumbsup:


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Phil Edwards said:


> you should go to the Aquatic Experience show in Chicago this November.


Actually, Ricky and I were looking at going. I saw it when people were first promoting it, but I couldn't find a web page or anything the other day. I think Ricky was going to email Oliver about it.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

here ya go: http://www.biztradeshows.com/aquatic-experience-chicago/


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

First rough idea. Its evil, just how i like it!










jB


----------



## Navarro (Aug 28, 2013)

Is that manzanita or something else Jason?
Luis


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a really cool piece of wood, and perfect dimensions for your tank!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Yes! Supercool

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Navarro said:


> Is that manzanita or something else Jason?
> Luis


I'm not sure exactly what it is. I think Tom can answer that.

jB


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

this is great! love the wood.


----------



## Navarro (Aug 28, 2013)

Jason Baliban said:


> I'm not sure exactly what it is. I think Tom can answer that.
> 
> jB


Thanks! Are you running the tank with a 2078?
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Navarro said:


> Thanks! Are you running the tank with a 2078?
> Cheers,
> Luis


Yes, sir.

jB


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

yea that's a nice piece of wood for that tank


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Jason, that's going to be amazing. That's perfect wood for a simple setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

It is manzanita


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

msjinkzd said:


> It is manzanita


Thank you, lady

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Soaking.

jB


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Jason Baliban said:


> I'm not sure exactly what it is. I think Tom can answer that.
> 
> jB


Manzy

I actually just took some pics for a client wanting a similar sized tank, he wanted thicker stuff, less branching etc.

I'll see if I can find the pic and post it, might give some ideas.
the burls on the Manzy are really cool also, they can be used like a nice set of matching rocks, and unlike rocks, they can easily be drilled through and sawed off at the base to make nice flat stable placement.

Ah, here's the sucker:












The burls are similar to Horn wood ADA's stuff.
The burls are still attached to the branches here, but......you can screw the branches on to the backs of the burls easily. This works well over time(years).

The above is just sitting loose, but if you add rock and gravel and screw it together, it ain't going nowhere.
You can easily adjust the position of each branch this way rather than seeking the "perfect piece"(almost impossible), often times the perfect piece requires that you build and construct the custom aquarium around the hardscape 


I think it's the same size tank as yours.
Each line on the white board is 1ft long, 2ft front to back depth.
60x24x24

The other option is to do some above the water stuff with the branches. 
That's always a nice element for the owner and the visitor alike. You have the open top.


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

hey Tom,

Nice piece.

I'm setting up a 210g, I'll be looking for driftwood your way.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm just trying to give Jason some more ideas. 

One of the attributes for good scaping is that you really do not need that hot of hardscaping material to make a nice tank. But..........it looks even that much more awesome if you can source and are willing to go all out to get it.

Same with the livestock, plant species etc.

This tank will look good either way:icon_excl


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

That piece of driftwood is amazing. With the right lighting and filling the root areas with substrate on an incline, grown in foreground plants etc, it'll look like a piece of art.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

woot!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Getting ready to get the substrate in!










jB


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

Jason Baliban said:


> Getting ready to get the substrate in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic but, nice choice in speakers, I rock SVS too!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

samwoo2go said:


> Off topic but, nice choice in speakers, I rock SVS too!


They are great! I love the sub!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89273

jB


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Those boxes are all AS?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Way too much ADA AS, but...........you'll have more for other tanks and for the future when you knock this one down and redo it.

I think I'm going to give the UP aqua soil a try after seeing it and working with it a few times now. That's the last item I have that's ADA. 

You will only need maybe 7-8 bags I would think, and if you use aesthetic sand for a trail or front area, even less, even if you make a mean slope from Hades.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Great driftwood! Looking forward to developments and learning!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, that's a lot of substrate. I hope whoever you bought it from gave you a bulk discount. Like Tom said, at least you'll have enough to last for the next few years. roud:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Those boxes are all AS?


Yes, sir.



plantbrain said:


> Way too much ADA AS, but...........you'll have more for other tanks and for the future when you knock this one down and redo it.
> 
> I think I'm going to give the UP aqua soil a try after seeing it and working with it a few times now. That's the last item I have that's ADA.
> 
> You will only need maybe 7-8 bags I would think, and if you use aesthetic sand for a trail or front area, even less, even if you make a mean slope from Hades.


It wont all be used, that is just what i have, the results of a group buy gone bad. HAHA

jB


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd take some off your hands, but there will probably be a new AS before I need any.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

jason baliban said:


> getting ready to get the substrate in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 svs ftw!


----------



## Landmines (Aug 19, 2013)

every excited to see where this goes! and you sir have some nice wood


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Landmines said:


> you sir have some nice wood


I'm speechless. :icon_bigg


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I'd take some off your hands, but there will probably be a new AS before I need any.


This is the coveted vintage AS from back in the day before they made any versions HAHA its a 2007....a good year. HAHAHA

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> I'm speechless. :icon_bigg


I find that difficult to believe. HAHA

jB


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Jason Baliban said:


> This is the coveted vintage AS from back in the day before they made any versions HAHA its a 2007....a good year. HAHAHA
> 
> jB


Oh yeah that is a great year and should have aged nicely sitting in your temp. controlled storage room. :biggrin:


Is that Power sand that is sitting on top of the bags of pool filter sand and are you using it in this new scape?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

ua hua said:


> Oh yeah that is a great year and should have aged nicely sitting in your temp. controlled storage room. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Is that Power sand that is sitting on top of the bags of pool filter sand and are you using it in this new scape?


It is PS. I will probly use it. Not because i believe it works, just because i have it. HAHA

jB


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Jason Baliban said:


> It is PS. I will probly use it. Not because i believe it works, just because i have it. HAHA
> 
> jB


I think you just became a Planted Tank Guru with that post. About time because your beautiful tanks didn't have me convinced that you were at "guru" status yet. :flick:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

ua hua said:


> I think you just became a Planted Tank Guru with that post. About time because your beautiful tanks didn't have me convinced that you were at "guru" status yet. :flick:


I need to change that "title." 

jB


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Jason Baliban said:


> It is PS. I will probly use it. Not because i believe it works, just because i have it. HAHA
> 
> jB


You can use mesh bags to add it and then it will not mix. Agreed, if you already have it, use it.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> You can use mesh bags to add it and then it will not mix. Agreed, if you already have it, use it.


Thats a good idea!

I usually dont have a problem, im not a meddler. I plant and leave it alone. Still, I will have some crypts that need to be thinned out once in awhile....hmmm.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Firstly I want to thank outright, msjinkzd, plantbrain, and riverboa for their direct contributions. There were others from other forums, but i dont know if they are here, so i thank you even though i did not name you. Also, thank you to those who have posted and encouraged.

Unfortunately, the staff and I could not come to an agreement on how i watermark my images. The rules suggest that i am a profit entity because i have ads on my website, therefore, i cannot put my URL on my images. Considering that i have done this for 8 years and changing my watermark for one site only doesnt make a lot of sense, i will no longer be posting images. 

Now, a journal thread isnt much fun without pictures, hahaha, so i am going to start/continue the thread in another place. When i figure out where that is, i will respectfully post that location here, without a direct link, of course.

Thank you,

jB


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

^^^ a loss for this site ^^^


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Barrreport is a great site with great aquascapers. Just sayin.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Damn, that's big loss for this site. With the quality of your images I wouldn't doubt they're huge and take up a lot of bandwidth. A guy's gotta pay for that use somehow. *shrug* I look forward to seeing pics when you find a new home for them.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jason Baliban said:


> Getting ready to get the substrate in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SVS! I have a pair of MBS-01 and also an SB12 and a PB12. They sure make good stuff.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

aw nuts  Better keep us in the loop!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

What? That's dumb. Did they send you a warning or something?


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

What about Aquarium Advice?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> What? That's dumb. Did they send you a warning or something?


They did. They explained the rules and explained why they applied to me. So, rules are rules. I am not banned or leaving the site. I just wont post images often, if ever.



keats said:


> What about Aquarium Advice?


What is Aquarium Advice?



antbug said:


> Barrreport is a great site with great aquascapers. Just sayin.


Working on it



Phil Edwards said:


> Damn, that's big loss for this site. With the quality of your images I wouldn't doubt they're huge and take up a lot of bandwidth. A guy's gotta pay for that use somehow. *shrug* I look forward to seeing pics when you find a new home for them.


Thanks Phil

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

msjinkzd said:


> aw nuts  Better keep us in the loop!


Yes, of course.

jB


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Jason Baliban said:


> They did. They explained the rules and explained why they applied to me. So, rules are rules. I am not banned or leaving the site. I just wont post images often, if ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just another forum. They have a great planted section. I frequent there. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

keats said:


> It's just another forum. They have a great planted section. I frequent there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Ah, got ya. I will check in out, thank you.

jB


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Figures. This was the only thread I was subscribed to.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

oldpunk78 said:


> Figures. This was the only thread I was subscribed to.


It will live, it will live.

Check out APE or Barr tomorrow

jB


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Apc? Scape?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Apc? Scape?


APC is a great place. Dont have much experience with Scape.

jB


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

It took 108 posts to get the driftwood in the dry tank. :icon_wink

Might we see Substrate in the tank...say around post 301 or so?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

DogFish said:


> It took 108 posts to get the driftwood in the dry tank. :icon_wink
> 
> Might we see Substrate in the tank...say around post 301 or so?


If we are lucky.

Substrate and planting will be complete by next tues, so its going to move faster now.

There is no instant planted aquarium in my world. HAHA

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I have some lighting modifications i am going to share as well. 

I am actually going to reduce the output of my halides. Oh the insanity!

jB


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Jason Baliban said:


> ....There is no instant planted aquarium in my world...


I should not tease, my last two 'scape ideas resulted in a remodeled living room & home office prior to setting up a 40 & a 56.

I'm afraid to get a 180...I'd most likely build an addtion 1st :eek5:

Look forward to seeing your efforts, nice to have you with us.

Frank


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

DogFish said:


> I should not tease, my last two 'scape ideas resulted in a remodeled living room & home office prior to setting up a 40 & a 56.
> 
> I'm afraid to get a 180...I'd most likely build an addtion 1st :eek5:
> 
> ...


HAHA, yeah, i know that one!

Sadly, this thread will be moved to APE or Barr....as far as photos are concerned.

Hopefully you are a member at either of those if you want to read another 301 threads between updates

jB


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

No, I don't visit those establishments. Mostly here and a new forum, "The Hydra.Net" 

Best of luck on your project.


----------

